# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  NEW GroMD Shampoo review and endorsement | Hair Loss just got some support!

## Spex

*A NEW hair loss shampoo that helps  - or get your money back!* 

Please find information below I'm very excited and proud to provide you information on a relatively new hair loss shampoo treatment that in my opinion is about to take the hair loss industry by storm and will in turn provide much needed help for hair loss sufferers, both men and women. I am fully behind groMD
and using now myself for the past few months.Regular readers of mine know that Im always on the lookout for the latest and greatest hair care products which will help keep hair strong and healthy in this fight against progressive hair loss. Well let me introduce you to groMD.

Their product range is simple: a two-in-one Shampoo & Conditioner and a Follicle Activator Spray. Both products are specifically engineered for hair loss prevention by leading IAHRS surgeon, Dr. Amir Yazdan, in the US. As a top, internationally renowned hair transplant surgeon, I can guarantee
you that Dr. Yazdan intimately understands the art and science of hair
restoration and his product reflects such an expertise. In full transparency, I do function as a patient advisor to his clinic. Being witness to his technical ability and growing practice, I can honestly claim that he is one of the most interesting and passionate individuals working this space today, and I have the privilege to partner and represent Dr. Yazdan and the groMD system. 


Ive known Dr. Yazdan for a couple of years now, but we met for the first time in Manchester at the FUE Europe conference, where as well as being interviewed by the founder of the American Hair loss Association, Spencer Kobren (which you can see below), I delivered a speech on patient advocacy and the importance of protecting patients. Dr. Yazdan saw the speech and he asked me to test out groMd and he also put me in touch with many happy clients that use the range and what I found out was very 
encouraging and positive to say the least.


*How does GroMd work to prevent hair loss?*

The quick answer is that it uses a combo of DHT blockers to prevent hair loss and encourage new hair growth. It delivers deep and multi-layered hair support! First, you need to know a little bit about Dihydrotestosterone (DHT),which is  an androgen (male sex hormone) derived from testosterone that gives men their male characteristics. Women and men have DHT though usually, men 
have it at higher levels. Testosterone is converted to DHT thanks to an enzyme 
known as 5-slpha reductase (5-AR). Roughly 10 percent of an adults testosterone is converted to DHT. It travels through the bloodstream and can bind to receptors on the hair follicles in the scalp. This causes the hair follicles to shrink or miniaturize, making  them less capable of retaining hairs or promoting hair growth. Ultimately,  in follicles affected by DHT, the hair can stop growing altogether. Smart, scientifically proven ingredients known to combat hair loss



The secret to GroMDs effectiveness is its DHT blockers, a potent proprietary blend of patented ingredients  HairGenyland Capixyl. Both products are   boosted with Saw Palmetto, Stinging Nettle and Licorice Root Extract, all  DHT blockers found in nature. This product cuts no corners and is laced with an abundance of ingredient to take DHT to task, as well as make hair healthy 
and as strong as possible. GroMD Shampoo & Conditioner and groMD Follicle Activator Spray also contain caffeine and menthol to dilate the blood vessels around each hair follicle for improved circulation. These stimulate dormant follicles and allow vital nutrients to reach every hair strand. Combining this alongside minoxidil is advised, especially if already a minoxidil user. 


The shampoo and activator are no silver bullet so dont expect to look like the Hoff after 1 application, but its certainly one of the absolute finest product lines to really help hair loss sufferers and in my experienced opinion after experimenting with countless products over the years feel a very important 
part of anyones regimen.The Shampoo & Conditioner product also contains Argan oil, biotin and niacinamide to protect and nourish the scalp and restore its good health so that hair has a far better chance to grow. Moreover, the Follicle Activator Spray is enriched with a high concentration of copper peptides which combat inflammation and stimulate growth in hair follicles. As Im such a huge fan of groMD, and after interviewing many long-time users, Im happy to partner and fully endorse the groMD brand and Dr behind the great brand. 
*

*** Its guaranteed to help or simply get a refund too - a full refund.****


GroMD has taken the US by storm and is currently sold via 1000's of salons and barber shops and its growing in exposure weekly as more and more patients start to use it. Clients have been overwhelmed by the results theyve experienced and the feedback has been superb.Im not exaggerating when I say that consumers have been raving about the groMD system  I dug deep and spoke to a number of patients who have been using the system longer than me to gauge their opinion, and all have expressed exceeding satisfaction. Ive enjoyed the results even in the short term from using the system now for over three months and wholeheartedly endorse groMD as an essential component in anyones regimen to combating hair loss and helping keep hair healthy and strong.  In the brief time I've used it it has made my hair look and feel better  As well as darker ... !! I am fully confident in saying that I believe groMDs Shampoo & Conditioner product is the best daily shampoo on the market today to help fight DHT and keep hair strong and healthy. Its also helping with my grey too, as I have way less! 


Youve seen promises like these all over the web and late-night TV ads,but guys  and ladies  GroMD is the real deal and I'm fully behind it and endorsing it as in my opinion the best range on the market to help you. Do your due diligence, follow the instructions properly and if youre not satisfied with the results, you will get a full refund. I'm NOT suggesting this is the end of hair loss but if you want to hit this issue with a big stick and keep the wolves at the door  then this is as good as it gets in my opinion. Please guys don't expect miracles. Its not The Cure by any stretch  - but it is in my opinion that groMD IS a vital part of anyones FIGHT against hair loss and Im proud to help spread the word on it so that as many people as possible can be made aware of it and hopefully benefit from it. 


Genuinely nothing to lose either, as if you are not happy return the product and as mentioned get a refund. Exciting times too for UK patients as groMD is intending to make it's way into store in the UK in the next few months. See on the link here which takes you to my site and enables you to gain more 
information and if you want to place an order



>>>> https://www.spexhair.com/gro-md-hair...hampoo-review/ <<<<



I've been kindly supplied with a 20% discount code for any interested patients want to try it out and you can obtain it of the link provided above.  :Cool: 


Regards
Spex
https://spexhair.com 














--------------------------------------------------

----------


## Spex

Regards
Spex

----------


## Spex



----------


## Spex

Guys, 

FYI - GroMd is *now available in the UK* with 3 working day delivery  :Cool: 

Feedback has been fantastic from users I've been in touch with who've be using it and new patients who have opted to try it out. 

Remember any treatment when it comes to hair takes several months to see the true benefits. 

Exciting times ahead for GroMD and hair loss sufferers 

Regards
Spex
https://spexhair.com

----------


## HairGuru

How long does the products last? What will be the UK price? Plus I already use topical finesteride lotion, so will adding this applicator and shampoo be any better than my current regime as add on?

The shampoo I use:

Regenepure DR
Revita 
Nizoral
BIG3

Im contemplating adding, but would like to know more feedback.....

----------


## Spex

Hi Hair Guru,  

The shampoo last 2+ months with daily application and costs $69.99 same as in the US. It's delivered within 3 working days as dispatched from UK distributor. works out £25 a month as a guide. The Follicular Activator scary cost same but lasts approx 4/6 weeks depending on amount you apply. If buying remember to also use *STAYYOU* code as you'll receive 20% off too  - and this will not last much longer. Sales have been unprecedented and due to the great feedback and impact its having the brand is only going from strength to strength and I'm proud to be their ambassador -  as GroMD is genuinely changing lives !






Remember also that this product range comes with a money back guarateee too so certainly worth trying it out and adding into your reg. :Cool: 




Regards
Spex
https://spexhair.com

----------


## Amir Yazdan, MD

The big difference between groMD and the current shampoos youre using is the Anti Inflammatory components as well as Anagen (Growth Cycle) stimulators found in groMD. None of the other products mentioned (Except for Nizoral) contains these components. We all know DHT needs to be lowered to combat hair loss however this isnt the only factor when considering the pathology of thinning/miniaturizing hair. As skin and hair ages, and hair thins, there is a component of inflammation around the hair follicles. So many recent articles attribute aging to Inflammation and hair loss is definitely a component of aging!  Decreasing this inflammation around hair follicles can lead to reversal of miniaturizing follicles.  Couple that with Anagen stimulators which help keep the follicles in the growth cycle longer and you can start to understand why groMD works to reduce shedding as well as help thicken hair follicles.

You can find clinical trials and scientific studies of the key components of groMD at the following link: https://gro.md/pages/ingredients

----------


## HairGuru

> The big difference between groMD and the current shampoos youre using is the Anti Inflammatory components as well as Anagen (Growth Cycle) stimulators found in groMD. None of the other products mentioned (Except for Nizoral) contains these components. We all know DHT needs to be lowered to combat hair loss however this isnt the only factor when considering the pathology of thinning/miniaturizing hair. As skin and hair ages, and hair thins, there is a component of inflammation around the hair follicles. So many recent articles attribute aging to Inflammation and hair loss is definitely a component of aging!  Decreasing this inflammation around hair follicles can lead to reversal of miniaturizing follicles.  Couple that with Anagen stimulators which help keep the follicles in the growth cycle longer and you can start to understand why groMD works to reduce shedding as well as help thicken hair follicles.
> 
> You can find clinical trials and scientific studies of the key components of groMD at the following link: https://gro.md/pages/ingredients


 Thanks, the clinical and scientific studies for GroMD are all those ingredients in the shampoo? As I only want to purchase the shampoo due to the fact I already use topical finesteride, so the spray GroMD for me is not required.

When will the products be directly available in the UK? As customs tend to throw us tax for any products purchased direct from United States.

----------


## Spex

HairGuru, 

There are *NO import taxes*. Its available in the UK for distribution as previously mentioned. Buy it via here :www.gromdshampoo.com You will be set GroMD within 3 working days with NO import tax.

*Shampoo Ingredient.*

Proprietary blend of DHT blockers, Caffeine, Argan Oil, Saw Palmetto, Pumpkin Seed Extract, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf, Pathenol, Biotin, Niacinamide, Panax Ginseng Root Extract, Serenoa Serrulata Fruit Extract, Melaleuca Alternifolia (Tea Tree) Leaf Oil, Menthol, Water (Aqua), Cocamidopropyl Hydroxysultaine, Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate, Sodium Methyl Oleyl Taurate, Cocamide MIPA, Decyl Glucoside, Disodium Laureth Sulfossuccinate, Methyl Glucose Caprate/Caprylate/Oleate, Glycerin, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Propanediol, Polyquaternium-7, Sodium PCA, Sodium Lactate, Arginine, Aspartic Acid, PCA, Glycine, Alanine, Serine, Valine, Proline, Threonine, Isoleucine, Histidine, Phenylalanine, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Propylene Glycol, Butylene Glycol, Disodium EDTA, Citric Acid, Limonene, Linanlool, Phenoxyethanol

Regards
Spex
https://spexhair.com

----------


## HairGuru

Hey thanks, I am trying to order 2 shampoo but the cart will not let me update to quantity 2?

One last question, does the shampoo have all these 4 main ingredients? 

HAIRGENYL
PLANOXIA
REDENSYL
CAPIXYL

----------


## HairGuru

I placed an order for the shampoo, for some reason I was only allowed to place an order for 1. This was from your website Spex, as the direct website took the code but was charging too much shipping!

I am curious how this Hairloss shampoo will compete with my current Hairloss range I use.

Regenepure DR
Revita 
Lipogaine BIG3
Nizoral 


The only downside is the price, I guess this will all depend how great the shampoo. I still think there should be some adjustment to price moving forward as the market is competitive.

----------


## Spex

Hi HairGuru, 

There must be a tech issue on the site, I'm sure it will be resolved soon. 

1 bottle of shampoo last over 2 months so you could always get one now. As mentioned distributor in the UK despatches within 2-3 working days so you do not have to wait long.

Yes I believe so and I'm sure the Dr will jump in to help confirm.

Regards
Spex

----------


## Spex

> Do you have salons stocking this??


 Yes there are numerous over in the US, mainly west coast. Where are you based ? 

Its very simple to buy online here : https://www.gromdshampoo.com 

Regards
Spex

----------


## HairGuru

> Hi Hair Guru,  
> 
> The shampoo last 2+ months with daily application and costs $69.99 same as in the US. It's delivered within 3 working days as dispatched from UK distributor. works out £25 a month as a guide. The Follicular Activator scary cost same but lasts approx 4/6 weeks depending on amount you apply. If buying remember to also use *STAYYOU* code as you'll receive 20% off too  - and this will not last much longer. Sales have been unprecedented and due to the great feedback and impact its having the brand is only going from strength to strength and I'm proud to be their ambassador -  as GroMD is genuinely changing lives !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My bank has charged me £2.15p for Non transfer GBP purchase fee!!!!!. When I called my bank they mentioned this was for the GroMD product purchased and this is a result from the online purchase.

I clicked the website link you provided, so could you explain please? How is this United Kingdom distributer? That mean I will be hit with import tax, as you mentioned this is United Kingdom based?

To United Kingdom guys be WARNED, you could be charged more than your purchase!

I have also placed my order on Sunday, so I would assume 3 working days, i will receive tomorrow? Still no email update on product shipped?

----------


## Spex

Hey, 

I really can't speak for your bank and the fact they charge you a fee for paying for a product overseas. Each bank is different. Non the less £2 in the big scheme is a small price to pay for a great product that last 2 months. GroMD is a US company so the product is in USD. I presume you use the 20% discount code ? 

*You will NOT be hit with any import cost* as a distributor company houses and stocks the product in the UK and ships it from within the UK, second class recorded delivery.

Please email me directly with your full name and ill gladly speak to GroMD for you and chase this up personally and see where your order is. On top of this if you can email me ill be sure to make sure you are sent an extra bottle, free of charge, as its important you are happy and GroMD will be happy to accommodate you in light of your additional £2 bank charge, as a good will gesture.

email : *support@spexhair.com*

Thanks for the feedback!

Regards
Spex

----------


## HairGuru

Ok, I will send you an email now, I followed the exact instruction as per your link and not their direct website. I did indeed use the code, which I mentioned I could not place an order for more than X2. The charge came today on my bank statement, I would assume being a UK distributer we should not be charged overseas bank fees......

I think moving forward if they have a UK based distributer we should pay for the products in the UK to avoid extra charges.....

Email sent.

----------


## Spex

Hi, 

Distributors just handle shipping of the product from within the UK, not purchasing of the product which is only available online in the US currently. The product is bought currently in the US via the US company GRoMd but even in a very short period of time due to the demand GroMd have distribution set up here in the UK to help UK customers avoid all import /taxes. The brand is growing rapidly and in the not too distant future will actually be in store in the UK in many pharmacy chains so you will not need worry about the £2 credit card fee your bank independently charged you, you'll not have discount code however.

The technical issue regarding the cart has been solved I believe and as you wanted 2 bottles and couldn't buy at the time  - GroMd will send you a bottle free of charge out of courtesy as the discount code can only be used once. 

I've tried help explain the process and possibly not as well as i'd thought or maybe you've misunderstood. Note dispatch is within 3 working days, not delivery. In light of your postings please let us all know when you receive the shampoo.

I hope this helps !

Regards
Spex

----------


## HairGuru

Ok thank you, hopefully they will send me a extra bottle for good gesture!

I hope the shampoo is as great compared to the other top in my range. I will write an honest review and take pictures of all the shampoo I use etc.

Thank you.

----------


## Spex

Look forward to your review. As stated initially the shampoo is no silver bullet but a fantastic addition to any hair loss suffered reg. 

Be patient as it will take a minimum of 4-6 months to see any benefits due to the hair growth cycle and then the benefits might well be hidden. Bottom line there is no better shampoo on the market, FACT,  as no other has the unique blend of *such quality ingredient*. If you want to provide your scalp and hair the best environment possible then look no further than GroMd in my experienced opinion.

Grow well !

Regards
Spex
https://spexhiair.com

----------


## HairGuru

Hi guys I received my shampoo about 2 weeks ago and I am going to update this thread on my verdict. I will take pictures of every shampoo I use, but I have to admit so far I really love this shampoo. My scalp feels clean and my hair already feels thick in texture, as for results this is too soon. I will keep this thread updated, but so far I love the shampoo.

----------


## jadty

> How long does the products last? What will be the UK price? Plus I already use topical finesteride lotion, so will adding this applicator and shampoo be any better than my current regime as add on?
> 
> The shampoo I use:
> 
> Regenepure DR
> Revita 
> Nizoral
> BIG3
> 
> Im contemplating adding, but would like to know more feedback.....


 To properly stop and reverse hair loss, you must block DHT. ... In order to effectively reverse the miniaturization process, you must use a hair loss treatment that has the ability to lower DHT levels. Once DHT levels are lowered, hair follicles will have the ability to generate thicker, fuller and healthier

----------


## jadty

> To properly stop and reverse hair loss, you must block DHT. ... In order to effectively reverse the miniaturization process, you must use xender discord omegle  a hair loss treatment that has the ability to lower DHT levels. Once DHT levels are lowered, hair follicles will have the ability to generate thicker, fuller and healthier


 How long does the products last? What will be the UK price? Plus I already use topical finesteride lotion, so will adding this applicator and shampoo be any better than my current regime as add on?

----------


## Spex

shampoo bottle lasts 2 months and Folicle spry 1 month 

Regards
Spex

----------


## tigertiger

> Hi guys I received my shampoo about 2 weeks ago and I am going to update this thread on my verdict. I will take pictures of every shampoo I use, but I have to admit so far I really love this shampoo. My scalp feels clean and my hair already feels thick in texture, as for results this is too soon. I will keep this thread updated, but so far I love the shampoo.


 Hi Have you try the shampoo and have you made a review??

----------


## Spex

Couple of great articles  - These guys are believers !  :Cool: 

https://www.apetogentleman.com/do-ha...shampoos-work/

Follicle Activator spray featured in *TOP Male Grooming products of 2019*
https://www.apetogentleman.com/best-...ming-products/

#FeeltheGro







Regards
Spex

----------


## Ad1lj4n

Hi 

When i add the shampoo to my cart and go on checkout it adds a $15 shipping cost to europe. Is there a way to secelt uk stock?

Thanks

----------


## Spex

Hey, 
Sorry for the delay. Use STAYYOU code and it will give you a 1 time 20% discount. Product is posted first class recorded delivery from within the UK.
Regards
Spex

----------


## barrysingh102

GroMD has taken the US by storm and is currently sold via dozens of salons and barber shops, where clients have been overwhelmed by the results theyve experienced.

Im not exaggerating when I say that consumers have been raving about the groMD system  I dug deep and spoke to a number of patients who have been using the system longer than me to gauge their opinion, and all have expressed exceeding satisfaction.

Ive enjoyed the results of the system for over three months and wholeheartedly endorse groMD as a truly effective hair loss remedy  one which has made my hair look and feel better. I am fully confident in saying that I believe groMDs Shampoo & Conditioner product is the best daily shampoo on the market today to help fight DHT and keep hair strong and healthy.

----------


## barrysingh102

GroMD Shampoo & Conditioner and GroMD Follicle Activator Spray also contain caffeine and menthol to dilate the blood vessels around each hair follicle for improved circulation. These stimulate dormant follicles and allow vital nutrients to reach every hair strand. Shareit vidmate

----------


## Ad1lj4n

Hi, so i have been using this for the last 3 days but when i rub the shampoo into my head ive noticed alot of hairs on my hand after, more than usual. Is this just my head getting used to the new shapoo or should i stop using it.

Thanks

----------


## Spex

Hey, 

Not a common reaction to the shampoo /treatment however we are all different so ride it out and monitor. Likely your hair having a little wake up to the treatment.  :Cool: 

Keep us updated.

Regards
Spex

----------


## miyabhai101

> How long does the products last? What will be the UK price? Plus I already use topical finesteride lotion, so will adding this applicator and shampoo be any better than my current regime as add on? _9apps cartoon hd_


 even i have the same question, can anyone help me answer them?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Spex

shampoo bottle lasts 2 months and Follicle spray 1 month. Adding it to topical finasteride will only help for sure.
Everyone is different and responds to treatment differently so impossible to say but what I can say it will only help !

See this recent result after 5 months : note Chemo recovery patient.





Regards
Spex

----------


## dst

I was wondering how important the spray is compared to just using the shampoo? It's advertised as "Even better with...".

The spray is a little inconvenient to use in the morning as it does not dry that quickly.

Is there any loss of efficacy in evening application with the spray?

Also, how many pumps from the shampoo should one use to make it last two months?

----------


## Amir Yazdan MD

The Follicle activator spray is an integral part of the groMD system. It works in conjunction with the shampoo.  Furthermore, shampoo is only left on the scalp for minutes at a time and then washed off meaning its more difficult to get true absorption of active ingredients.  The follicle spray is applied to the scalp and left on for multiple hours giving the active ingredients time to take effect.  If you are having a "drying" issue with the follicle spray I would recommend trying a little less as the product should dry very quickly with no noticeable remaining residue. We recommend using the spray twice a day and mixing it in conjunction with minoxidil for better effects. In regards to pumps of shampoo, this is an arbitrary question as it depends how much hair you have and how often you wash your hair.  I generally wash my scalp twice per day and use about 3 pumps on the shampoo.

----------


## wamsley

Hello everyone

I received my shampoo about 2 weeks ago and I am going to update this thread on my verdict. I will take pictures of every shampoo I use, but I have to admit so far I really love this shampoo. My scalp feels clean and my hair already feels thick in texture, as for results this is too soon.

----------


## Spex

Look forward to your updates ! 

Be mindful any benefits will take 6-8 months as hair is slow !

Regards
Spex 
https://Spexhair.com

----------


## wamsley

> How long does the products last? What will be the UK price? Plus I already use topical finesteride lotion, so will adding this applicator and shampoo be any better than my current regime as add on? auto clicker


 Even i have this same question in mind

----------


## Spex

Shampoo lasts 2 months, Follicle spay 30-40 days. 

Yes it will only be of benefit to any regime.

I have been on Dutasteride and minoxidil for 4 years and by introducing GroMD its made hair definitely darker and feel look better.

GroMD = BENEFITS

----------


## HairCut100

Hi,
Im still unsure how to order from the UK shipping address.
On my last order of the shampoo I was charged import tax before delivery.
I ordered the follicle activator on Saturday and have received a USPS tracking number so assume this is coming from the US again and will get charged tax again?
How can we specify to ship from Uk?
How can I claim this tax back? (If I get charged again this time round). Thanks.
Kind Regards,
J

----------


## Spex

Due to the unprecedented demand for GroMD the UK supply ran out of stock sooner than expected. Therefore orders made in the last few weeks have come direct from the US so there will unfortunately be some tax to pay but rest assured the UK stock and dispatch will be up and running next week. Email sales@gro.md if you have had additional import tax and they will look to help as despite no ones fault GroMd only want their customers happy.

What was the cost of import tax out of interest  ? 

Regatrds
Spex

----------


## HairCut100

Hi,

Ill update if I get charged again this time but previously it was £28.11.

Quite a bit on top of purchase and shipping costs.

J

----------


## Spex

Good old HMRC....

----------


## HairCut100

Hi,

Unfortunately as I suspected I have a customs charge again for this order.
This time for £28.13.

Per your recommendation I have just mailed the sales address you mentioned above.

Cheers,

J

----------


## Spex

Sorry to hear man. Bloody customs.
Obviously not GroMds fault however email me direct at support@spexhair.com and allow me to do my best to help!

Best
Spex

----------


## dst

Has anyone experienced delays with orders? I made an order on 19.04.2020 and still have not received it (the first order was relatively quick). There were some delays though...

I contacted support a few days later and they responded the following day and changed the status from "Pending" to "Processing", it would ship in a few days.

I contacted support again twice in mid-May. I didn't receive a response but the status changed from "Processing" to "Complete".

----------


## alik4n

> Hi guys I received my shampoo about 2 weeks ago and I am going to update this thread on my verdict. I will take pictures of every shampoo I use, but I have to admit so far I really love this shampoo. My scalp feels clean and my hair already feels thick in texture, as for results this is too soon. I will keep this thread updated, but so far I love the shampoo.


 Are you still using the shampoo? What were your results?

----------


## HairGuru

I like the shampoo I do not use it everyday as I use other shampoo I rotate.

Regenepure DR
Revita
Lipogaine BIG3
Paul Mitchell Tea Tree
GroMD
ETC

I like the shampoo and lately my hair does seem thicker and great.

So happy to use this as part of my regime, smells great and lather is awesome.

----------


## Spex

Glad to hear you are enjoying the shampoo mate.The feedback i'm getting from others now who have been consistently using it for several months is very positive. 
Regards
Spex
https://spexhair.com

----------


## HairGuru

Thanks I like it a lot, plus I been juicing twice per day and eating clean.

My hair has got thicker since changing my diet and adding this shampoo.

I am also going to add collagen powder and aloe Vera to my diet.

----------


## HairGuru

Hey one question do we still have to pay import tax? That issue now been resolved when we order.........?

----------


## Spex

If you are in the UK order via *https://gromdshampoo.com* and there are no import costs.

Regards
Spex
https://spexhair.com

----------


## HairGuru

> If you are in the UK order via *https://gromdshampoo.com* and there are no import costs.
> 
> Regards
> Spex
> https://spexhair.com


 Ok perfect, I can still use your discount code again right? From your website.

----------


## Spex

Hi, 

Pretty sure the *STAYYOU* code still works. Try it and if any issues let me know as i'll be only to happy to advise and help.

Regards
Spex
https://spexhair.com

----------


## JustShaveIt

Bullshit.

----------


## HairGuru

I like the shampoo but do not use this daily as its very expensive. I still rotate this with other great Hairloss shampoo like Regenepure DR/Lipogaine BIG3/Revita/Etc.

----------


## BT33

I ordered some of this from https://gromdshampoo.com/ but am a bit worried. The order received & order complete emails have come from "Gro md" but the email address is actually magentoshourya@gmail.com which doesn't seem very legitimate. 

Did anyone else get emails from this email address?

----------


## Spex

Ive never heard of that. 

Kindly allow me to help. Please forward this email chain you have recieved, along with the order number you have to *support@spexhair.com* and i'll have them look into this. 

Be good to legitimise this. Im not clicking on your email link incase its not legit.

Regards
Spex

----------


## Spex

This poster never got in touch.... 

Meanwhile for all groMD users there is a limited *25% off* product via https://gromdshampoo.com 

code: *Gro25*

Regards
Spex

----------


## Teligali

thanks and great work amazon laptop offers

----------


## alik4n

I want to give my honest review of the spray and shampoo.

I have been using both now for around 58 days.

Shampoo

Overall, smells good and gives hair a nice shine and bounce after washing. I was mainly dispensing 2 squirts and lathered but have been getting better results when I use 3 squirts. I have been using it everyday and have to say, usually when I use a shampoo everyday my hair becomes flat, but with this my hair has definetly looks and feels thicker. As for the main question, does it help with hair loss? I can't confirm this. I haven't seen evidence of regrowth, I also use a saw palmetto supplement and since using this my shedding reduced dramatically. The groMD website claims that can expect a marked reduction in shedding, but logically speaking, if you shampoo everyday you will notice less hair fall than you would if you shampooed every 3 days or so. 

As mentioned using the supplementation of saw palmetto, I can pass my hand through my hair now without experiencing anything falling out. 

I do recommend as a shampoo, but can't confirm if it will help with hairloss, I guess I will have to give it till the 6 month mark before I make any conclusions. But saying that, great shampoo and does give volume that feels natural.

Spray activator

There is barely anything in the bottle and does not last long. I do have baby hairs sprouting at the front, some which have grown out but can't confirm if it is from using this.

Hope that helps anyone out there!

----------


## Spex

Early days - glad to hear you are liking GroMD shampoo. The feedback Ive been getting from people on it for several months has been great.

Hair growth cycle is 3-4 months so continue to be patient and remember the main purpose of any hair loss treatment is to prevent further loss.

Maybe ease off the number of applications of spray. A few sprays in the AM and PM ana comb through should last you a month + 

Keep us all updated  :Cool: 

Regards
Spex

----------


## Spex

Hi all,

Just to let know there is for a limited time a* 50% off discount* only at https://gromdshampoo.com 

Code : *GRO50*

Regards
Spex

----------


## HairGuru

> Hi all,
> 
> Just to let know there is for a limited time a* 50% off discount* only at https://gromdshampoo.com 
> 
> Code : *GRO50*
> 
> Regards
> Spex


 Thanks just placed another order.

----------


## Spex

No worries  - It's only for a limited time so make the most of it man.
Best 
Spex
https://spexhair.com

----------


## Spex

*Limited time 50% off.* 

If you havent tried groMDs hair loss prevention shampoo then now is a great time to get started!

Today Im sharing with all of my readers and TBTT forum an exclusive *50% OFF* voucher that can be used against any of the groMD range when you buy online at *https://gromdshampoo.com*
 

Developed by leading US hair restoration surgeon and IAHRS member Dr Amir Yazdan, groMD is the result of years of research and development and it really is a shampoo that Im proud to be endorsing.




As you can imagine, Im regularly approached by hair loss shampoos and other similar products but unfortunately Ive found that most do very little to actually help with hair loss.

Having used groMD myself for the past year Ive been really impressed with how my hair looks and feels and its powerful combination of patented DHT blocking ingredients work so well together to minimize shedding whilst also increasing the thickness of your hair. Its nice to have an everyday shampoo that I know is giving my hair exactly what it needs to thrive. To take advantage of this limited time promotion simply use the code* GRO50* when you check out at gromdshampoo.com and the 50% discount will be applied automatically to your basket!

As always, if you have any questions about my experiences with groMD or any other hair loss treatments then please feel free to email me.

You can purchase here* https://gromdshampoo.com* 

All the best,
Spex 
https://Spexhair.com

----------


## dustinb

Hi there
Does this shampoo have ketoconazole?

----------


## Spex

Hi ya,

Sorry for the delay I was waiting on intel back from the Dr himself to help clarify. 

Yes it does but a low dose in the proprietary blend of dht blockers. Its low concentration so its safe enough for long term daily use 
Dr. Amir Yazdan

Regards
Spex
https://Spexhair.com

----------


## HairGuru

Hey I got my order through very fast, huge thumbs up for the extra bottle, I am very happy client. As mentioned previously the shampoo is great, I use it alongside my other Hairloss shampoo, Regenepure DR/Revita/Lipogaine BIG3.

----------


## Spex

Great stuff! 

Regards
Spex

----------


## geraldevans

I have one site about to know about PUBG Mobile Hack, I can share that with if you want to know about that you can check here. pubg hile indir

----------


## saraiolpa

i have one question, does the shampoo have all these 4 main ingredients?

HAIRGENYL
PLANOXIA
REDENSYL
CAPIXYL

----------


## saraiolpa

> i have one question, does the shampoo have all these 4 main ingredients?
> 
> HAIRGENYL
> PLANOXIA image editing software
> REDENSYL
> CAPIXYL


 i read their product description and found all this ingredients

----------


## Adnan505

I definitely enjoy every little bit of it. 
mobile app development London

----------


## Adnan505

Good job! You guys do a great blog and have some great contents. Keep up the good work. Try this
Granite Worktops in London

----------


## xpaceseven

The secret to GroMDs effectiveness is its DHT blockers, a potent proprietary blend of patented ingredients  HairGenyland Capixyl. Both products are boosted with Saw Palmetto, Stinging Nettle and Licorice Root Extract, all DHT blockers found in nature. This product cuts no corners and is laced with an abundance of ingredient to take DHT to task, as well as make hair healthy and as strong as possible. https://jiofilocalhtml.run https://forpc.onl

----------


## Spex

Hey guys, As this topic fast approaches 100,000 views groMD are offering 20 FREE bottles of Shampoo to the readers here.




Many might have seen this offer already as this was offered to my newsletter subscribers last week. Well it's now getting offered here too.  :Cool: 

I've been using it for the past year and a half and Ive been really impressed with the DHT
blocking ingredients and my hairs feeling strong and healthy as a result using it. 

The great news is that the team at groMD have given me another 20 FREE bottles of shampoo (£59.99) to share exclusively with you guys! Why not give it a go? 


To get your hands on a *FREE* bottle all you need to do is:

*Follow* *@groMDuk* on Instagram; and *Like* and *comment* on their latest post. 

The first people to_ follow,_ _like_ and _comment_ will receive a message from groMD and get their shampoo in the post.

Thanks and GOOD LUCK!

All the best,

Spencer

----------


## alik4n

Update. I started using this in June 2020, it is now November so we can say coming up to the 6 month mark.

My opinion on the spray still stands, I don't think it does much and I still think for amount in the bottle, it's not worth the plunge (I took a month off to see if any difference if I used just the shampoo).

The shampoo itself, I have definely seen my hair colour go from black to brown (before 2013 when my hair loss started, my hair was a brown colour, which started to turn black with few greys). Shedding has stopped, can run my hand through hair and nothing falls, no itchy feeling in my scalp anymore. Feels thicker too. It definetly does something. Nothing in the way of regrowth but main thing is I am not losing heaps of hair like I was in June. My aim was to find an alternative to propecia to just slow down or halt the process and I can say based on what I have experienced so far, I will continue and hope it will still do this for me.

----------


## Spex

Thanks for providing the community your feedback

Good to use minoxidil in combination with the groMD follicular spray for best results.

FYI - GRO50 code is active for 50% for next 24 
Hrs whilst stocks last and maximum orders of 5 allowed.

https://Gromdshampoo.com 

Best 
Spex

----------


## Matth

Hi Spex, 

I ordered one bottle of gro md shampoo to my home address in Yorkshire and it came fine now problems within a few days. I liked the shampoo and thought Id stick with it so I then ordered another 3 bottles from the gro md website to stock up. 

The only problem is today I have received a letter from parcel force stating that I have to pay import tax of £48.45. 

I had read in one of your earlier posts that gro md is distributed from the UK? 

Can you please advise as I do like the shampoo but I dont want to have to pay import tax every time I purchase it? 

Thanks

----------


## Spex

You only get import charges if you buy through the* US site* which sounds like you did despite this topic having the European /UK site domain on it throughout to help order through to avoid these import costs ( nothing to do with groMD but the carrier ). 

As mentioned countless times ..... If you order via https://gromdshampoo.com as stated many times you will not have to pay import costs as dispatched from within UK. 

Use* https://gromdshmapoo.com*  to buy if in the UK and Europe.

Problem is groMD has gained huge awareness and people simply 'google' the name and land on the US site and buy through it -  rather than buying through the appropriate UK site as mentioned above TO AVOID these import costs.

Send me a direct email to *support@spexhair.com* and i'll get you a FREE bottle of shampoo out to you to cushion the inconvenience and additional expense to you.

Regards
Spex

----------


## TT811

Why is the shipping so expensive? The royal mail postage price is on the package it's 4.20 gbp. When purchasing from the site the shipping costs are extremely inflated

----------


## Spex

The reason they charge slightly more for postage is because groMD have to ship and pay import costs from the USA into the UK for distribution which is incredibly expensive. 

They do this so their customers avoid large import fees from the carrier. ( as with all overseas shipments )  

A few people on all accounts have made this complaint, yet took full advantage of the large discount / codes recently offered. 

Hopefully you were able to take advantage of the discount.

Let me know as if not ill do my best to help.

Regards
Spex

----------


## alik4n

It has been 8 months since I started using this product. Overall I haven't lost any additional hair. My hair has turned brown (my natural colour) over time. I have some darker hairs which have grown out in the thin areas, but nothing special.

As this has done what finasteride did for me when I was on that, halt the loss, I am going to start using minoxodil to see if I can get those thin areas to regrow.

----------


## JustMays

In order not to further weaken my hair, I recently started using sulfate-free shampoos and conditioners. I ordered LuxeOrganics Moroccan Oil Shampoo and Conditioner this month. I like to take a series of funds more, the action is more effective.

----------


## Sparkie

Hey @spex anymore discount codes? Looking to give the shampoo a try!

----------


## Sparkie

> Thanks just placed another order.


 Are you still using the GroMD shampoo? 

Is it much better than the regenepure considering its double the price?

----------


## Spex

Hi Sparkie, 

I believe *35support* is still valid till end of the week in order to get 35% off via  https://gromdshampoo.com

Regards
Spex

----------


## sloopjohnb269

> Hi Sparkie, 
> 
> I believe *35support* is still valid till end of the week in order to get 35% off via  https://gromdshampoo.com
> 
> Regards
> Spex


 Just used the code.  Thanks!

----------


## Goist

Very useful post.

----------


## dukevid

My opinion on the spray still stands, I don't think it does much and I still think for amount in the bottle, it's not worth the plunge  vidmate save insta

----------


## ashwinjio

My hair just start falling a lot and I try GroMB which provide great effectivence. Its potent proprietary blend of patented ingredients. https://jiofilogin.com

----------


## farnandez

Sorry if I am too late to participate into this discussion, But I would like to know does this shampoo works to regrew (alopecia areata) spotted hair?

I hope you understand What I am trying to say.

----------


## farnandez

> Sorry if I am too late to participate into this discussion, But I would like to know does this shampoo works to regrew (alopecia areata) spotted hair?
> 
> I hope you understand What I am trying to say.


 No single reply seriously, I think there no one is active to answer a simple asked question.

Whatsapp gb

----------


## watson44

> Hi Have you try the shampoo and have you made a review??


 I am also want to know the result before trying it.

----------


## watson44

I know that I am too late to this thread But actually, I would like to know does this shampoo works to regrew hair?

I hope everyone understands What I am trying to say here.

----------


## watson44

> I know that I am too late to this thread But actually, I would like to know does this shampoo works to regrew hair?
> 
> I hope everyone understands What I am trying to say here. chatalternative echat


 It's working fine for me now.

----------


## kaniroof

My hair not getting improvement after the use of 15 days. Should I replace it or use it for a few more days? Anyone experienced here can suggest me. Please share your valuable experience with us. I am experiencing severe hair loss. What should I do now?

Thanks

----------


## moto0106

Best article.

Gb Whatsapp apk
Fm Whatsapp apk

----------


## samya

> To properly stop and reverse hair loss, you must block DHT. ... In order to effectively reverse the miniaturization process, you must use a hair loss treatment that has the ability to lower DHT levels. Once DHT levels are lowered, hair follicles will have the ability to generate thicker, fuller and healthier


 According to my experience, Im not exaggerating when I say that consumers have been raving about the groMD system  I dug deep and spoke to a number of patients who have been using the system longer than me to gauge their opinion, and all have expressed exceeding satisfaction. omegle.site/

----------


## sloopjohnb269

> I know that I am too late to this thread But actually, I would like to know does this shampoo works to regrew hair?
> 
> I hope everyone understands What I am trying to say here.


 I have not seen any regrowth, been using the spray and shampoo for about a year.  Possibly a little slow down on fall out for the first 6 months, but does not seem to be effective currently.

----------


## coconi

GroMD Shampoo & Conditioner and GroMD Follicle Activator Spray also contain caffeine and menthol to dilate the blood vessels around each hair follicle for improved circulation. These stimulate dormant follicles and allow vital nutrients to reach ever hair strand. http://www.shareitmod.com

----------


## Jollybb

How do I get this Shampoo for my weak and thin hear?

mini militia apk latest version

----------

